# Confused on the essentials of Covenant Theology



## Gloria Dei (Aug 9, 2012)

I have come to the conclusion that CT is the Biblical model, as opposed to dispensationalism, and think I may have knowledge on the general idea, but am confused about the details. First, one thing I don't understand is the nature of the CoW; correct me if I am wrong, but, isn't the CoW basically the ten commandments? I mean, if the Jews followed it to a tee, it would provide a way of salvation, but, being human, this is utterly impossible, thus meaning that they would need a Savior to fulfill this. And, because of His death, people thus, are saved by grace, not by works (which could never have accomplished as sinners), even overarching back to those people of the Old Testament that have faith because of Christ's death also covering the elect's sins from that time as well? But if that last sentence is so, wouldn't the people of the Old Covenant also be under the CoG as well? Overall, I would just love somebody to correct the incorrect information I have said, and to point me to the correct view of it.


----------



## Gloria Dei (Aug 9, 2012)

> Hello, Brice. I think this section from the Westminster Confession of Faith will be helpful:
> 
> *VI. Of the Fall of Man, of Sin, and of the Punishment Thereof*
> I. Our first parents, being seduced by the subtlety and temptation of Satan, sinned in eating the forbidden fruit.*[SUP]a[/SUP]*
> ...



I thank you so much; the WCF clarifies this so much. I apologize for my ignorance and thank you for posting this.


----------



## jwithnell (Aug 9, 2012)

Josh has nailed this with the WCF. I'd like to add that what you mention, the 10 commandments, is one facet of the covenant of grace that was revealed through the time of the Old Testament. Every word of it -- through the final period in Malachi -- points to Jesus. The covenant of grace flows forward from the fall until Jesus returns in his second advent on the final day.


----------



## Andrew P.C. (Aug 9, 2012)

Brice,

A book that was recommended to me, that helped me in my understanding of CT, is "Christ of The Covenants" by O. Palmer Robertson. Great book, and worth your time.


----------



## Apologist4Him (Aug 9, 2012)

I've been reading a little from Thomas Brooks, his work "Paradise Opened", and to me is mind blowing. It may be slow reading for modern readers, but it's worth the extra time, and to date is probably the best work on "Covenant Theology" that I have read. I've only read a small portion, and found it to be surprisingly helpful on a topic I have need to study more.


----------



## Gloria Dei (Aug 9, 2012)

I thank you all for what you have helped me with.  and also thank you so much for the book suggestions; I will have to see if I can get a hold of them. May God bless you all!


----------



## Peairtach (Aug 9, 2012)

*Brice*


> correct me if I am wrong, but, isn't the CoW basically the ten commandments? I mean, if the Jews followed it to a tee, it would provide a way of salvation, but, being human, this is utterly impossible, thus meaning that they would need a Savior to fulfill this.



Adam had the 10C written on his heart and followed them to a tee until he disobeyed God. The only part of the 10C that wasn't written on his heart was the salvific prologue, as he had no need of salvation. All he needed to do for himself and us was continue in obedience under the CoW until the end of the probation.

The 10C is the law, and it was the law of the pre-Fall CoW, but it is not the CoW itself viz. its salvific prologue, which Adam pre-Fall didn't need. 

*Brice*


> And, because of His death, people thus, are saved by grace, not by works (which could never have accomplished as sinners), even overarching back to those people of the Old Testament that have faith because of Christ's death also covering the elect's sins from that time as well?



Christ fulfilled the law as a broken CoW for us. Thus He had to keep the law perfectly for us, and also pay the penalty of the broken law for us. He lived and died for His true people of all ages.

*Brice*


> But if that last sentence is so, wouldn't the people of the Old Covenant also be under the CoG as well? Overall, I would just love somebody to correct the incorrect information I have said, and to point me to the correct view of it.



Yes. The message of saving grace started in with Genesis 3:15 and will continue until the end of time.

Old Testament Israel from the time of Moses to Christ were graciously provided with what they needed as the childhood Church, but it may seem like a _relative_, although gracious and salvific, bondage to many in the New Covenant because the burden of law that directly impinged upon them was far greater than it is on us.



> I mean that the heir, as long as he is a child, is no different from a slave, though he is the owner of everything, but he is under guardians and managers until the date set by his father. In the same way we also, when we were children, were enslaved to the elementary principles of the world. But when the fullness of time had come, God sent forth his Son, born of woman, born under the law, to redeem those who were under the law, so that we might receive adoption as sons. (Gal 4:1-5, ESV)


----------



## Gloria Dei (Aug 9, 2012)

Richard, I thank you for clarifying what I happened to be in confusion about. I'm exceedingly thankful there is a website like puritanboard where we can discuss these types of things with like-minded believers and get corrected when we may not fully understand certain aspects of particular topics.


----------



## Afterthought (Aug 9, 2012)

Andrew P.C. said:


> A book that was recommended to me, that helped me in my understanding of CT, is "Christ of The Covenants" by O. Palmer Robertson. Great book, and worth your time.


@OP: I too will recommend something that someone once recommended to me: Robert Shaw's Exposition of the Westminster Confession Chapter 7. You can find it online for free and in various formats.


----------



## Gloria Dei (Aug 9, 2012)

Afterthought said:


> Andrew P.C. said:
> 
> 
> > A book that was recommended to me, that helped me in my understanding of CT, is "Christ of The Covenants" by O. Palmer Robertson. Great book, and worth your time.
> ...



I'll look into that one as well. Thanks!


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 10, 2012)

Here's a book you may find helpful. This is one of the clearest expositions of this topic in this generation, "Covenant Theology Made Easy," by (Puritan Board's) Matthew McMahon:

Covenant Theology Made Easy - by C. Matthew McMahon | Catalog Products | Shop | The Puritan Shop


----------



## Dearly Bought (Aug 10, 2012)

Afterthought said:


> @OP: I too will recommend something that someone once recommended to me: Robert Shaw's Exposition of the Westminster Confession Chapter 7. You can find it online for free and in various formats.



Shaw is available here.


----------



## Gloria Dei (Aug 10, 2012)

Scott, thank you for recommending that book. I'll see if I can get that one as well. Bryan, thank you for the link; that'll be a great help to me. I hope to read many books on this subject to get a good grasp on it and, all of you, thank you for helping that process be all that much easier.


----------

